

The first thing I do on any server or mac. - niggler
http://aniggler.tumblr.com/post/44530262158/the-first-thing-i-do-on-any-server-or-mac/#

======
ricardobeat
Not as portable, but in addition to that I try to coach myself to always use
`rmtrash`: <http://www.nightproductions.net/cli.htm>

